# Furry artists,writers or any kind of creator, please watch this. (Extra Credits)



## Falafox (Feb 6, 2014)

First of all, mods, I didn't know where to post this since it does cover music, art, and writing at the same time so I decided to post it here, if it dosen't belong here please change it.

[yt]rDjrOaoHz9s[/yt]

A little background for the ones who don't know: Extra Credits it's a show where Daniel (the narrator) talks about desing, game desing, but also talks about pretty much everything involing gaming.
  Much of their stuff also helps with other things apart from games, go check them out, they are genius!

This is kind of obvious for the older veterans, but a lot of people had told me about this theme and this video really got it spot on.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Furry artists,writers or any kind of creator, please watch this.*



Falafox said:


> Extra Credits



Nah I'm good.


----------



## Corto (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Furry artists,writers or any kind of creator, please watch this.*

Moved to the links forum.
EDIT: Also next time please use a better/more descriptive thread title than "WATCH THIS".


----------



## Falafox (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Furry artists,writers or any kind of creator, please watch this.*



Corto said:


> Moved to the links forum.
> EDIT: Also next time please use a better/more descriptive thread title than "WATCH THIS".


Thanks, I didn't quite knew where to post.


----------



## Corto (Feb 6, 2014)

It's fine


----------



## Troj (Feb 6, 2014)

I love Extra Credits. Even if you're not a gamer yourself, I find that there are plenty of meaty insights for artists, social scientists, and others.

 I make sure to watch it every week, along with Zero Punctuation.


----------

